# 3d modelling - hardware suggestions please



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hey folks,

I'd like to pick your brains for some suggestions to realise a 3d modelling and rendering capability on a 'tight'ish budget.

What is the hardware 'priority' order please?

I think it's cpu, then gfx card then memory.

your suggestions greatly appreciated.

budget is about GBP 500.

I have a case, psu, drives etc.

many thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've got a friend who works in 3D Modelling and has just built a system purely for rendering. In order of importance - quad core CPU, as much RAM as possible, fast hard drive with large cache, PCIE graphics card. Just make sure your software supports multi-core CPUs before buying, and your PSU is strong enough to handle the upgrade.


----------



## John Von Trapp (Jun 12, 2008)

what are you going to be modelling with? What program


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

hey koala,

many thanks for your input, much appreciated  with that as a 'sign post' I can progress my research in an informed direction and found this post
http://discussion.autodesk.com/forums/message.jspa?messageID=5542330 (dated Aug 2008)
as verification to your input, so it looks like my budget is already in trouble.

software - evidently the renderer 'mental ray' assigns 1 thread per cpu core.

fast hard drive - I figure a raid 0+1 configuration will yield reasonable disk speed and fault tolerance for 'safety'.

memory - it seems that 6 to 8 gig of DDR2 is quite do-able at current prices.

for the psu - I'll be sure to use the TSF post for figuring the psu duty requirements

*************************************************

hey john,

the 3D app is 3DS Max.

thank you both for your posts


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll see if I can get my friend to have a look at this thread and leave some comments. He's using a quad AMD, 4GB RAM, two 7200rpm SATA drives in RAID, and a PCIE HD4850 graphics card with 64bit XP. He's also been testing some rendering software to see which ones use the CPU cores to their best advantage - AutoCAD, 3DS Max, VRay and a few others.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

koala said:


> I'll see if I can get my friend to have a look at this thread and leave some comments. He's using a quad AMD, 4GB RAM, two 7200rpm SATA drives in RAID, and a PCIE HD4850 graphics card with 64bit XP. He's also been testing some rendering software to see which ones use the CPU cores to their best advantage - AutoCAD, 3DS Max, VRay and a few others.


thank you for the thought - that'll be sweet if he does, if not, no problem.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

. . . and so my research now brings me to a buying list.

do you have any comments please on the following hardware proposed purchase:-
intel Q9300 (4 x 2.5 GHz)
8 gig Corsair 800 MHz ddr2 memory
intel mobo 3210 shlc
2 x 40GB sata
600W psu
2U rack case
. . . and all inside my budget of £500 

as I'll be running this box via a kvm switch I figure the mobo on-board graphics will suffice for my needs.

for a raid 5 configuration I'd install 2 x 80GB sata II's + 1 x 500GB sata II hard drives and keep the 40 gig units as 'spares'.

thanks for your interest.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Why get 2 x 40 gig HD? You can get like a 500 for the same price....


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.pcworld.co.uk/martprd/st...m=null&tm=null&sku=367229&category_oid=-31457


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

the 2 x 40 gig drives come as part of a package that is already built but is no longer needed/required.

I believe that the unit was a demo/trial package that has served its purpose and is now surplus to requirements hence its being sold off with those drives as part of the deal.

I figured I'd also go with a couple of additional WD 250 gig sata II's each with 16 meg cache.


----------



## yoyojoe (Feb 11, 2006)

. . . other than that I believe I'm now sorted so this post is answered.

many thanks for your help folks 

yoyojoe


----------

